# Ignition Switch?



## 66_goat (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone in here had any issues with their ignition switch going out? I've got a 1966 GTO and since last saturday all of a sudden when I shut the car off, I am still getting a draw from the battery to run the voltometer gauge and my stereo no longer shuts off automatically when key is turned to "off" position. Not to mention the "low battery" light stays glowing red so I have to disconnect the battery every time I shut the car off for long periods of time. 

Where do I start? Is it just a bad ignition switch? Or could a bad starter or solenoid have some effect on this problem?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Alternator/voltage regulator maybe?? Try disconnecting the alternator and see if the drain goes away.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

When I turn mine off, I have to rotate the collar around the steering column a little bit counter clockwise to fully shut the ignition off. If I don't, it can sometimes leave the battery light on and drain the system.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know...

I've got a silver button and a toggle switch right now...

(don't ask)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

5hundo said:


> I've got a silver button and a toggle switch right now...
> 
> (don't ask)


Don`t ask what? Where you live?


----------



## 66_goat (Apr 10, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Alternator/voltage regulator maybe?? Try disconnecting the alternator and see if the drain goes away.


Hi Rukee - I did disconnect the alternator but it didn't do anything. I do rotate the collar past the usual "off" position as well, but the light still stays lit and the voltometer is showing about 12 volts on the gauge. Anyone know how to get the collar off the switch?


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I wasn't referring to the chrome key collar around the ignition switch, I was talking about the piece of metal that surrounds the entire steering column between the ignition switch and the dash. for some reason, that piece needs to be turned slightly counter-clockwise as you turn off the goat in order to properly turn off the car. If I don't rotate it, it's hard as heck to get the key out of the switch. hope that helps clarify things.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66_goat said:


> Anyone know how to get the collar off the switch?


66 Goat,

More than likely your switch has failed or you have an electrical short, I suggest ordering a new switch and unplug the wire plug from the back of the old switch and plug into the new switch. 
If that solves the problem then you will need an Ignition Switch Nut Tool to remove the round nut. 

Here is the Ignition Switch

Check with OPGI about their return policy on electrical parts, they are pretty good about returning other parts.


----------

